
Psychosynth, a synthesizer and modular audio framework inspired by Reactable - MrBra
http://psychosynth.com/index.php/Main_Page
======
spyder
Reminds me of AudioGL:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-RCzeJQazA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-RCzeJQazA)

[https://www.audiogl.com/en/audiogl](https://www.audiogl.com/en/audiogl)

There is a downloadable version of it, but sadly its development looks dead :(

------
fit2rule
Would love to have this running on a multi-touch-capable Ubuntu laptop/tablet
device .. but, where are they?

~~~
AnkhMorporkian
You can install Ubuntu fairly easily on almost any Android tablet that has an
unlockable bootloader.

------
flycaliguy
Reminds me of the open source project Integra Live[1], I look forward to
trying it out! I instantly wanted to make a mix of Lex from Jurassic Park
saying "It's a unix system!".

[1][http://www.integralive.org/](http://www.integralive.org/)

------
kostspielig
Awesome project, great to see that its all open source.

------
885895
Cool stuff. I think the official website is a better link, though.
[http://psychosynth.com/index.php/Main_Page](http://psychosynth.com/index.php/Main_Page)

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the URL from
[https://github.com/arximboldi/psychosynth](https://github.com/arximboldi/psychosynth).
We also rolled back the clock on the story. (This is the latest in a series of
experiments we've been running that attempt to give good submissions a second
chance at attention on HN.)

